# bees,bees and more bees



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## KMP (Feb 21, 2013)

What are we seeing in the third image - a hive post earth tremor / bear attack?


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

KMP said:


> What are we seeing in the third image - a hive post earth tremor / bear attack?


It is a tree that was cut for firewood, not knowing there was a hive inside. Me and a friend went to rescue them.


----------

